# SOLVED!! SIOCADDRT: network unreachable

## M2theArkus

Hi,

   I need some help. I just finished a stage 2 gentoo installation. My internet connection worked fine while using the live cd however when I rebooted I got an error that stated SIOCADDRT: network unreachable.  Ifconfig shows that the ethernet adapter is there and DHCP did find an IP address, however when I try anything I receive the Network unreachable error. Any ideas? Thanks in advance

MarkLast edited by M2theArkus on Tue Mar 08, 2005 11:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## funduk

Can you ping other computers on the network or the router or something like that?

I recently had a similar problem and just needed to issue something like:

```
route add default gw 192.168.1.1
```

because the computer didn't know what was going on as far as any kind of name resolution I guess... After doing that (setting the default gateway to my router) I could ping google.com for example without problems, wheras before I was getting the same thing you've got... network unreachable.

Worth a shot  :Smile: ... Also if it was working on the livecd and now it's stopped, you might want to also make sure you copied over the resolv.conf file during the install like it says in the handbook. I've been known to miss that step myself  :Smile: 

----------

## M2theArkus

I tried what you said  and this is what happened:

root# route add default gw <my Gateway number>

SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable

is there anything else that i can try?Last edited by M2theArkus on Wed Mar 09, 2005 9:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cazze

can you post your /etc/conf.d/net file?

if you use a static ip address, maybe your default gateway is faulty in your conf file  :Wink: 

kammicazze

----------

## M2theArkus

I cant get the file copyed because im using windows and it wont recognize the file however I can tell you that the only line thats uncommented in the file is the line

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"
```

The connection was sucessfully set up through DHCP on the live-cd.. This is why im confused.

----------

## cazze

what do you dat when doing /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart?

----------

## M2theArkus

i went into the /etc/conf.d/net.eth0 file and realized that the gateway adress was off so i fixed it restarted and it worked. thanks for the help.

----------

## funduk

I knew it was a gateway issue  :Smile: 

Glad you got it working.

----------

